# Platinum Interchange success?



## melizzard (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'm considering trying to exchange with Platinum Interchange ... I like their "deposit your week last" thing.  Is that too good to be true?

xxoo
Melissa


----------



## teepeeca (Aug 3, 2008)

I have used them with very good success.  It just depends on where, and when you want to go.

Send me an e-mail with your concerns, and I'll try to answer.

Tony


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 3, 2008)

There are other TS companies with the "request first," option, if that's what you are looking for.


----------



## melizzard (Aug 3, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> There are other TS companies with the "request first," option, if that's what you are looking for.



There are?  Which ones?

Thanks!
Melissa


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 3, 2008)

II, SFX, and Hawaii TS Exchange for starters, and I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Zib (Aug 3, 2008)

I've used Platinum quite a few times over the years and been very pleased.  They will send you a list of current availabilities if you ask them for it.  You can also place request if you don't see anything.  We got a week in Maui last May and a week on the Oregon Coast last Sept with them.  Both kind of hard to get but they popped up on the availabilities list.  We've also been to San Diego Country Estates a number of times because we like it there.  It's NOT in San Diego tho.  About an hour drive from there.  We go in to S.D. once or twice but mostly just stay around and enjoy the resort.  Easy to get in there.  They manage several other resorts in So. Ca. that are easy to get into.  They are a pretty small company but growing.  I like them and have had good luck up to now!  In fact, I'm picking up a week at San Clements Inn from their availability list tomorrow.  I talk to Yvonne or Sandra.


----------



## eal (Aug 3, 2008)

I also appreciate Platinum because of the weekly list they will email to you that lists absolutely everything currently in their inventory.  No mucking about with VEP and all that - just pick something that you want and exchange for it.


----------



## melizzard (Aug 3, 2008)

*More Platinum*

So then, how 'bout if you want to plan for 6-12 months out?  I thought their emails were for availability for the next few months.  Do you just call them and tell them what you want?

xxoo
Melissa


----------



## eal (Aug 4, 2008)

Here is this week's list.  It has units with check-in as late as Jan 2010 and many 6-12 months out.

http://www.platinuminterchange.com/uploads/files/a_way_list.pdf


----------



## ptprism (Aug 6, 2008)

*It works for me.*

I just got their A...Way list  on Monday. I looked it over and found a week I wanted. I called them and talked to Yvonne (ext 123) who was wonderful. She put the week on hold for me (even though I was not a member and have never talked to them before) and gave me 24 hours to call back with information on the timeshare I wanted to exchange.  

When I called back she wasn't avaialble but I left my name and number and she called back a couple of hours later. I told her I still wanted the exchange but wanted a different week. She found it for me, took care of all the paperwork to sign me up and filled out the Owner Deposit/Resort form over the phone. She then asked me how I would prefer to receive it for my signature--fax, email or snailmail. I chose email and she said "It will be there in 5 minutes or less". And it was. All filled out correctly and easy to understand. I signed and initialed where necessary and faxed it back.

I have the week I want on hold until the resort signs and sends back the paper work to them. They have still not asked me for a penny. No credit card number, nothing. How great is that?

Like DAE, these smaller guys offer service and are very easy to work with in comparison to the big guys.  And they actually let you look at the inventory lists without digging through layers of click this, choose that, etc. etc.

Granted, their list of available units may be much smaller--but I get to see and choose from what I know is available and that works great for me!:whoopie:


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking at the current list, I would have to say that none of those are very tough trades and are not prime resorts. I suspect that they don't have any availability at the prime resorts during prime season.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jun 26, 2009)

*Request First...Deposit Last*

Our "Request First... Deposit Last" policy where owners do not deposit their week or pay any fees until their exchange request is fulfilled, and the specialized customer service provided, keeps owners satisfied. Happy owners and vacationers, in general, are not only good for Platinum Interchange, but also for the resort they own at and for the timeshare industry itself.

Thank you!

Sandra
Platinum Interchange
800-854-2324 ext. 102


----------

